# Hello...



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello....
New to this... looking to share info, ideas, ect.. for home haunt.
figured "what the heck?" as static sites can't offer more than info...
expirimenting with some ideas and playing with some others seen elsewhere..
any way, hi!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

There are a lot of talented people here that are willing to share thier skills and ideas. I think you will like it here.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Zurgh, you've found the right place for sharing info and ideas lots of very creative people here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Zurgh!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Z


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Zurgh


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

Hang on to your shorts Z, this is one helluva ride!!!!! Welcome...


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

i have to ask where did you come up with that?? well anyways welcome you just steped off the dock into the ocean of haunting

-BYH


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Zurgh. Don't let em fool ya, we're all static here.

(_Ssssshhhhh...nobody move_.)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

